# Anyone Traveling this Month?



## Haley (Dec 6, 2007)

With the holiday season coming up a lot of us will be traveling.





As we all know, there are so many bunnies who often need to be transported from one area to another. Often times this saves a bunny's life.

So, if anyone will be traveling this month and would be willing to bring along a bunny please post here. I thought this would be a great resource in case we have any transports that come up this month.


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 6, 2007)

We are driving from Michigan to Orlando Fl.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 6, 2007)

My family and I are probably driving from Anchorage to Fairbanks but that only matters to 2 other people on the board


----------



## myLoki (Dec 6, 2007)

Driving from McAllen, TX to Dallas, TX. I will be going through San Antonio. If anyone needs transport in that limited area. HAHA! Count on me. 


t.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Driving from McAllen, TX to Dallas, TX. I will be going through San Antonio. If anyone needs transport in that limited area. HAHA! Count on me.
> 
> 
> t.


Will you take some pics of San Antonio for me?? leaseplease:


----------



## myLoki (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll do you one better. Remember that video of the storm I couldn't get uploaded? Well, I got a little bit of it uploaded. I'll try to get some more soon! 


SA thunderstorm! :biggrin2:





t.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

YAYY!! Boy, I miss that lightening...it happenes every now and then here, but not nearly as often or as beautifully as San Antonio gets...*sigh*

Thank you!


----------



## myLoki (Dec 6, 2007)

It's not even the best part of the video! I'll keep trying to upload the whole thing! :biggrin2:


t.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm going to Springfield twice this month, Dec. 20 & 21 for my brother's banquet and graduation from the IL State Police Academy.

Congratulations to him. This was alot of very hard work for him.


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll be going to the Poconos for Xmas week.
I'm stayingat Tanglewood at Lake Wallenpaupak, Hawley, PA.

Anybun is welcome to come along or visit!


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Dec 7, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> Anybun is welcome to come along or visit!



Why thank you Mr. Jim! I'll be sure to pass the invitation along to Miss Bea....I've been trying to get her to agree to marry me - maybe a honeymoon in the Poconos will do the trip.

Now to get on Orbitz and try to get flights in...:biggrin2:

_*The BunFather*_


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 7, 2007)

We just had an abrupt change of plans. DH fell flat out on his side today. He hit a patch of black ice outside the grocery and broke some ribs. We are now staying home for the holidays.:sickbunny:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 7, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> We just had an abrupt change of plans. DH fell flat out on his side today. He hit a patch of black ice outside the grocery and broke some ribs. We are now staying home for the holidays.


OUCH! Sending healing vibes!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh no!





Guess we're all comiing to your place this year.



(What's your address again?) 

And did you say 'outside' the grocery? How far outside? Still on their property? Gota lawyer? 

This might be a party yet! :bunnydance:

Meanwhile, sympathy for the DH.







sas :nurse:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

Aww...SeniorCats...that stinks...tell him we're sending him get well soon wishes!


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> We just had an abrupt change of plans. DH fell flat out on his side today. He hit a patch of black ice outside the grocery and broke some ribs. We are now staying home for the holidays.:sickbunny:



Owch!!

Sending healing thoughts and prayers!


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, we're going from Charleston, IL, to Chicago, IL. Not sure if that would help anyone or not, but I'm game.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 8, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'll be going to the Poconos for Xmas week.
> I'm stayingat Tanglewood at Lake Wallenpaupak, Hawley, PA.
> 
> Anybun is welcome to come along or visit!


Hey you will probablly be driving right by my exit, wave when you are passing Quakertown on the turnpike :wave:


----------



## Greta (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm going from Aptos to Napa; it's just three hours' drive or so, but hey, ya never know... 


seniorcats - lots of healing vibes to your DH, ouch! :hug1:


----------



## Leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

I always putter around Missouri - Franklin- Greene counties.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 9, 2007)

> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We just had an abrupt change of plans. DH fell flat out on his side today. He hit a patch of black ice outside the grocery and broke some ribs. We are now staying home for the holiday



Oh my! SO sorry to hear DH got hurt. Broken ribs are painful. Hope he heals quickly... not an auspicious start to the holidays! Take good care of him!


----------

